# New here looking for specific advice.



## Julia Becca (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello everyone.  I'm Julia Becca (pen name).  I've been a writer for some time now with self published books as well as writing for others for monetary value.  
I'm not sure how this works, but i'm looking for specific advice on something i'm not familiar with.  Researching the internet is not getting me anywhere either.  Do I create a new post under a certain topic or continue here?


----------



## Bishop (Oct 8, 2014)

For research questions about a story, you're welcome to use the *research board*, and our good people will answer the question to the best of our ability. Congrats on your completed and published works so far! Stick around, we could use more people around here


----------



## Julia Becca (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you.    I look forward to sticking around.


----------



## Blade (Oct 8, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

It is always nice to have someone aboard who has experience with actual publication as it seems to be one of the great mysteries of the universe.:dejection: Have a look around to see what is going on and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions. Good luck.


----------



## Julia Becca (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you.
I'd love to answer questions if anyone is interested.  I've gone through a lot in the process of it all.


----------



## TKent (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Julia,

Welcome to WF!!  I guarantee me and a lot of others would love to hear your experiences on publishing.  There is a whole category of forums dedicated to publishing:  http://www.writingforums.com/forums/134-Published-and-Publishing So jump in on a thread and/or start one yourself! That's a pretty hot topic around here 



Julia Becca said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm Julia Becca (pen name).  I've been a writer for some time now with self published books as well as writing for others for monetary value.
> I'm not sure how this works, but i'm looking for specific advice on something i'm not familiar with.  Researching the internet is not getting me anywhere either.  Do I create a new post under a certain topic or continue here?


----------



## Julia Becca (Oct 8, 2014)

I will definitely do that! *smiles*


----------



## thepancreas11 (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, I bow down before thy greatness. I am but a lowly writing mentor on an online forum publisher of pieces that have yet to make me any money. Yet, I find that I enjoy this hobby of mine nonetheless. Perhaps with your guidance, some of our members can make it to your echelon. I would love to see your work, especially in the competitions.

If you can, during your free time, could you give a little back to our humble community of writers and aspiring writers? I know it can get a bit tedious editing and revising and editing and revising, but your words would go so far towards the dreams of others so like yourself here. Plus, I have noticed a strong tendency to write better when I am constantly thinking critically.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Julia Becca (Oct 8, 2014)

You make me blush.  I love the competitions online.  I use to write for one, but I believe it is no longer....  Please direct me and I'll give what I can.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 8, 2014)

Julia Becca said:


> You make me blush.  I love the competitions online.  I use to write for one, but I believe it is no longer....  Please direct me and I'll give what I can.



The main show, so to speak, is the *LM Competition*.


----------



## Julia Becca (Oct 9, 2014)

If a thread is deleted for some reason would I be notified?


----------



## TKent (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure, but maybe it was just moved.  What thread?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to WF! Enjoy yourself here, it's an awesome forum!


----------

